# RIP - Virgil Franlin's haunt music



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

Via Facebook: "To all my haunter friends out there: I have officially retired from the "haunt music thing". Love you guys but..well....tis time to move on to other things. If you want my complete haunt music works in mp3 format I am selling them as a download for $50 or in hard copy for $75. Please pm me here and we can hook you up."

https://www.facebook.com/virgil.franklin to get in touch if you want any of his music. 

If you have used his music in the past, you know that this is a GREAT price for his entire catalog. I wish you well my friend and hope to see you soon.


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Well that's unfortunate. I really liked his stuff.


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

What a shame. I've heard great things about his music, so this is a huge disappointment (although the discount he's offering does take some of the sting out of it).


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Well that sucks! Miss you man.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes this blows, I have every bit of his stuff and it's all great. Also got to meet him twice. Wish he would continue.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

What a bummer  I really loved the one that started with the thunderstorm and organ song... (sorry, no good with remembering song names)


----------

